# مامعنى اذا اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات سبعين مرة فأغفر له؟!!



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2009)

*†
**يقول الكتاب " اذا اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات سبعين مرة اغفر له "
مت 18 :21,22.
*

*فكيف اغفر له , والمعروف انه لايغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده " مر 2 :7 " 
اما انا فاننى انسان خاطىء .. كيف اغفر ؟
*

*والاجابة لذهبى الفم البابا شنوده الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا جميعا
*

*الغفران ايها الابن المبارك على ثلاثة انواع 
*

*1- مغفرة من الله تبارك اسمه ..
الذى بيده الثواب والعقاب فى الابدية , وهو سيجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله 
" مت 16 : 27 " .. 
وكما قال عنه ابونا ابراهيم ابو الاباء والانبياء انه 
" ديان الارض كلها " تك 18 : 25 .
*

*2- النوع الاخر من الغفران هى التى فى سلطان الكهنوت
*

*هؤلاء الذين قال لهم الرب - بعد منحهم الروح القدس
*

*" من غفرتم له خطاياه غفرت له , ومن امسكتم خطاياه امسكت " يو 20 : 23 .. ومغفرتهم تأتى عن طريق الروح القدس الذى فيهم .. وايضا تأتى بصلاة يطلبون فيها من الله المغفرة للتائبين .. وتسمى " صلاة التحليل " .. يقولون فيه للرب عن الخاطىء " حالله , باركه , طهره , قدسه ".
*

*3- النوع الثالث هو مغفرة البشر بعضهم لبعض 
*

*وهى التى نصلى بها فى الصلاة الربانية قائلين 
" اغفر لنا ذنوبنا , كما نغفر نحن ايضا لمن اخطأ الينا " مت 6 :12 ..
وقد علمنا الرب ان نقول هذه الصلاة وقال
" ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ابوكم ايضا زلاتكم "
مت 6 : 14 , 15 
*

*واعرف ان مغفرتك لاخيك .. معناها ان تسامحه .. وتصفى قلبك من نحوه
لاتحفظ له من قلبك حقدا ولاعداوة .. ولاتطلب الانتقام منه بسبب خطيئته من نحوك .. وتبقى خطيته بعد ذلك تحتاج الى مغفرة من الله .. ذلك اذا تاب . لان مغفرة الله له تتعلق بمصيره الابدى .. اما مغفرتك انت له فتتعلق بحقوقك الارضية من جهته .. وتنازلت انت عن ذلك .. كما تنازل الرب عن مجازتك عن خطاياك .
حتى لو كنت انسانا خاطئا .. فبامكانك ان تسامح من اخطأ اليك .*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

> واعرف ان مغفرتك لاخيك .. معناها ان تسامحه .. وتصفى قلبك من نحوه
> لاتحفظ له من قلبك حقدا ولاعداوة .. ولاتطلب الانتقام منه بسبب خطيئته من نحوك .. وتبقى خطيته بعد ذلك تحتاج الى مغفرة من الله .. ذلك اذا تاب . لان مغفرة الله له تتعلق بمصيره الابدى .. اما مغفرتك انت له فتتعلق بحقوقك الارضية من جهته .. وتنازلت انت عن ذلك .. كما تنازل الرب عن مجازتك عن خطاياك .
> حتى لو كنت انسانا خاطئا .. فبامكانك ان تسامح من اخطأ اليك .


​

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا بنت العدرا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​
> 
> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميييرسى ليكى حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميييييييرسى لمرورك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2009)

> > واعرف ان مغفرتك لاخيك .. معناها ان تسامحه .. وتصفى قلبك من نحوه
> > لاتحفظ له من قلبك حقدا ولاعداوة .. ولاتطلب الانتقام منه بسبب خطيئته من نحوك .. وتبقى خطيته بعد ذلك تحتاج الى مغفرة من الله ..






شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مييييييييرسى لمرورك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (15 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جميل 
وايضا رقم 7 عدد كمال اى يريد ان يقول لنا ان لاننظر الى اخطاء الاخر فمهما اخطاؤ لن يصل الى منال الخطاؤ وهو قد سامح صالبيه كذلك تعلم استفانوس اول الشهداء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> الموضوع جميل
> وايضا رقم 7 عدد كمال اى يريد ان يقول لنا ان لاننظر الى اخطاء الاخر فمهما اخطاؤ لن يصل الى منال الخطاؤ وهو قد سامح صالبيه كذلك تعلم استفانوس اول الشهداء



ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك يا ناجى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

